# Todays Horse Show Results



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Video*

My friend who was in the show with me posted our HUS video on youtube. You see me riding at 1:11 and yeah I see my mistakes it's mostly just so everyone can see us acutally moving and not just stills. 
My heels are horrid and I need to get his nose in, When we transistion down from the canter gah I let him totally fall apart but blah! could have been worse right???


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Dartanion said:


> Rider 1: Nocked a jump down. All correct leads. Everything else seemed fine.
> 
> Rider 2: Cantered over first fence, and if left behind. Refuses second jump. Jumps trots over to the thrid jump, refuses, jumps. Wrong lead to the second line. Jumps the line another wrong lead. Refuses another jump and trotst the last line....
> 
> ...


Congrats on your successful day!!

As for your question.... honestly, it depends on how Rider 2 handled the situation. If I see a rider that rides really well and their horse is being a snot, and they handle the horse well, they'll get a high ranking in my book. How were their individual positions? Their horses' jumps? It does sound a little off, but not hugely so.

I personally have won Equitation classes where my horse has tried to buck me off. I just kept a smile on my face and rode through it, and won the class.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea I guess all judges mark different and some could seem unfair. I would deffinitly put someone that came out with a smile even though she did badly over someone that nocked down a rail.. I mean depending on other things too haha. But it show's true horsemanship and that you won't give up and you might be having an off day, I mean horses and people do! 

I guess you can't do anything about it, but I've seen it done before where it was a class of 3 little kids and they placed them totally backwards. Kinda screwed up haha. I guess its life.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

bgood400 said:


> congrats!


 
TY  I never realized how many classes we did till the end of the day lol.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Congrats on your successful day!!
> 
> As for your question.... honestly, it depends on how Rider 2 handled the situation. If I see a rider that rides really well and their horse is being a snot, and they handle the horse well, they'll get a high ranking in my book. How were their individual positions? Their horses' jumps? It does sound a little off, but not hugely so.
> 
> I personally have won Equitation classes where my horse has tried to buck me off. I just kept a smile on my face and rode through it, and won the class.


Yeah, I never thought of that! makes a lot of sence. However had this been a rated show I don't see her placing super high (since it was a hunter class) but gah I need my eyes opened lol. I never thought of that... good point! lol


----------

